# whatsapp,have you used it?



## thedaras (14 Dec 2011)

Hi, all I got a message from a friend inviting me to use whatsapp.

At the moment I pay for all but the meteor network.so I tried it and its brilliant.
Its free for a year.

The other person must have the app downloaded to communicate with them.
Have to say,though I was very apprehensive,its actually excellent.
I hope this of use to others who can avail of the free sms.
Would love to know how you get on.
( I have no connection with this ,just hoping to pass on a bargain).
meant to add ,that you can send photos and videos for free..


----------



## ajapale (14 Dec 2011)

Can you provide a link?


----------



## thedaras (14 Dec 2011)

Opps forgot to include the link to it! Sorry..
Here you go.

http://www.whatsapp.com/


----------



## Holtend82 (14 Dec 2011)

Ive used it for about six months, its a very good service. I am using it on a Android phone. You can send free messages in text, picture or voice. Just go to your phone market and download the software. Viber is another service like this except you can make calls on it.


----------



## MeathCommute (14 Dec 2011)

I too have an Android and I use Whatsapp and Viber. Whatsapp to text my brother in Australia and Viber for free mobile calls to others who have signed up to Viber as well. Both excellent. I have thought of going on to the lowest tariff plan with my network and use Viber and Whatsapp from now on BUT the lower price plans charge more for downloading. They're not stupid !


----------



## thedaras (14 Dec 2011)

I see what you mean,but..Im with Meteor,and for 20e a month I get "free"calls and texts to other meteor numbers,I also get "Free" internet,and obviously I can use the 20e for texts to non meteor customers.

I still see a saving ,as I will now get free texts to any network leaving me with the 20euro for calls.
Still baffled as to how they can make money on this!


----------



## colly (28 Dec 2011)

It's brilliant, probably one of the best apps out there. It's not just about 'free texts' its much more than that. Whatapp is not texting, it's instant messaging really, but you can send images, video, audio and smilies too. You can see when the other person is typing and t turns it into a 'conversation' and not just texts back and forward. Also, its not like skype etc where you have to know the username of your friends who have it etc, it automatically knows from your phone book who out of your existing friends uses it - so they are all already in your address book when you start. Give it a go, its a must have app.
It's free for android users, usually it costs for iphone users but they have made it free fo the holidays - so get it now before it ends!


----------



## SarahMc (2 Jan 2012)

I use it, and also viber for free calls, especially to friends overseas.


----------



## Harry31 (6 Feb 2013)

Anybody having trouble using the app? This evening it suddenly stopped working.


----------



## shesells (7 Feb 2013)

No problems here? 

It's really important to remember that while Viber gives free calls and texts, only messages are free through Whatsapp. A friend didn't realise this and had been calling her friends who were travelling..cost her a fortune!


----------



## triona (8 Feb 2013)

Are calls free on Viber if you use it over the mobile provider network or just if you use it on Wifi?

Thanks, Triona


----------

